# On board power supply - Trickle or meaty!!!??



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Chaps (and Chapesses),

A dead quick question. All will become clear in a post tomorrow night. 

Has anyone's RV just got a trickle charger (~0.5 - 3A) to charge the leisure batteries when hooked up, or does everyone have something meaty than can generally supply up to about 30, 40, 50..... A?????

Keeping in mind that you will generally be using at least 10A by the time you have a few interior lights on, your leisure battery wouldn't last very long if you only had a trickle charger......

I'd be grateful for a "trickle" or "meaty" answer. 

I'll explain why tomorrow night. Just a bit of extra research.



Ta.

Paul


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Paul,
the original charge convertor fitted to all RV's charges the leisure batteries when on a mains hook up providing its working correctly, simple test would be a multi meter on the battery terminals which should read approx 13.5 volts.
Regards
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
If you are asking what I think you are asking then I do not think that the standard set up in an RV will provide for multi stage charging..... It may be fitted with an intelligent charger but I would doubt it, the Americans do not generally do subtle :lol: :lol: You will probably have a general purpose power supply that also charges the batteries at a constant rate.

Can't wait for the rest of the story to unfold :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

What I'm after is what duty (ie Amp rating) the factory fitted chargers are, that are fitted to your RVs...... A little (few Amps) trickle charger or a big, meaty (40, 50 Amps or even bigger) power supply/charger??

(Should have been more clear!)

Ta.

Paul


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmmmmmm, meaty-ish @ 30-40 amps if standard factory fitted converters, the new digital upgrade units run 40 or more if thats what's needed - depends on which unit is fitted.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Linda. That is what I thought you'd say.....  Most helpful!!!

Grateful for other people's thoughts too, still.....

Thanks to all!!!

All will become clear......


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Paul.

I can disconnect the house batteries on my RV then hook up and every single light/12v system will work perfectly so the charger must be pretty meaty to run everything and then have a bit in reserve to top up the batteries.

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer, your 2005 bus will most probably be fitted up with the new digital converter - these are notably quieter and more efficient than the linear units fitted to older vehicles.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda

I think it is as it doesnt buzz anywhere near as much as the old Chevvy we had. But even in the old Chevvy you could still disconnect the batteries and everything would run on 12v no problem.

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dazzer
I may be wrong here (I am sure someone will let me know :lol: ) but I do not think it is advisable to run the 12 volt side of the electrics directly off the power supply. It will not provide a smooth enough output and without the smoothing effect of the batteries you may end up damaging a sensitive or critical piece of circuitry mate....
Just a thought. :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Keith

I only did it the once just to see if I could!! And everything worked great before, during and after the test. The dedicated 12 volt output from the system was very smooth as it was a regulated supply for TVs etc. The converter charger thing had a regulated 12 volt output for delicate equipment. 

Im not recommending you do it but i did with no ill effects.

The Chateau by the way has a 45amp output in the converter/charger thingy.

Dazzer


----------

